# .    ..

## sasa@

(    . !) - ,        . , ,            ??  -...  !
           .,   (! !)-    .

----------


## sema

*sasa@*,  , )))))))))   )))

----------


## Joseph Kneht

> , )))))))))   )))


,   ?  :Wow: 
, ,   ,    ,     ...

----------

. ?

----------


## Joseph Kneht

> . ?


      "  ".      .       :Big Grin:

----------

4.  

1.   -  ,        .
2.                ,           .
3.        - ,     .
4.   50          ,      ,   ,       , -   75 .
5.          .


           ...     ..

----------

+     -.      .     .         ?

----------

.

----------

> .


     ?   .?

----------

,      ,    ,

----------

.    ?      ?

----------



----------

...
 :Wow: 
    ...        ...  :yes:       -    :Wink:

----------

-  ,   , , ,        - ...   :Wow:          .   :yes: 
      ,   ,   53,    64  :Big Grin:

----------

,  )) melamory@hotmail.ru

----------



----------

